# SRF "BOOKING FEE" Will Increase Faster Than Any Other Fee, IMHO



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

The booking fee is a sneaky little way Uber continues to squeeze drivers. It is small right now, $1.00 to $2.50 .

But, the dirty little secret, is that Uber charges drivers for every trip with this fee. How?


1. Booking fee added to fare (for simplicity let's say $1)
2. Fare totaled up
3. Uber takes their percentage off ENTIRE fare. (25% of $1 is $.25)
4. Uber takes back the $1 booking fee.
5. YOU HAVE JUST PAID UBER $.25 !!!

They're reaching in and grabbing a quarter from every driver every ride.

Very dirty, very little, not so secret.


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

MulletMan said:


> The booking fee is a sneaky little way Uber continues to squeeze drivers. It is small right now, $1.00 to $2.50 .
> 
> But, the dirty little secret, is that Uber charges drivers for every trip with this fee. How?
> 
> ...


I know you _think_ you've stumbled onto something here.

However, I did double check some trips of mine. Uber is taking their cut *before* adding (and subtracting) the booking fee/rider fee.

Trip should list like this...

Fare.................
Surge...............
Uber cut.........
Booking fee...
-Booking fee..

Please, get out a calculator, and do some calculations.

Or, post a screen shot of a trip fare breakdown. Someone here will calculate for you.

If your market is different, and they are ripping you off (and you can prove it), I stand corrected.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

u right..deleting thread


----------



## Uber_Dre (Feb 14, 2016)

On the minimum fare, uber includes the booking fee in their min fare Of $5.75. Uber takes their $1.75 booking fee and u get paid on $4 gross fare. After ubers 25% cut, u get $3. So uber gets paid $2.75 for the trip while u made $3. Not quite 25% is it?? Lyft pays u on the full $6 min fare and adds the fee after that. So u see, uber is really taking nearly 50% of our short rides. Another blatant way Uber treats their drivers so well.


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

Uber_Dre said:


> On the minimum fare, uber includes the booking fee in their min fare Of $5.75. Uber takes their $1.75 booking fee and u get paid on $4 gross fare. After ubers 25% cut, u get $3. So uber gets paid $2.75 for the trip while u made $3. Not quite 25% is it?? Lyft pays u on the full $6 min fare and adds the fee after that. So u see, uber is really taking nearly 50% of our short rides. Another blatant way Uber treats their drivers so well.


I'm in the process of signing up for Lyft too. Mentor will meet me tomorrow at 13:00.

I just can't do Uber anymore, even part time (without surge).

However, I think Lyft is going to be very slow. I'I'll see soon enough.


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh wait a second...

Lyft mentor just texted me. He is saying his C/E light is on, and his car is running poorly. He _might _be able to make it later this afternoon.


----------



## Uber_Dre (Feb 14, 2016)

MotownUberDriver said:


> Oh wait a second...
> 
> Lyft mentor just texted me. He is saying his C/E light is on, and his car is running poorly. He _might _be able to make it later this afternoon.


Lyft earnings add up a lot faster than uber does. Unfortunately it's tough to get enough rides to make steady money. But I love how I can get paid same day or whenever I decide to with lyft's cash out feature. Just wish there were enough rides available to ditch uber permanently. If I get a ping from both, unless it's a surge I cancel the uber ride everytime. Only thing that sucks is the Lyft line. Passengers are starting to figure out they can select Lyft line and get a cheaper private ride cuz u most likely won't get a 2nd pax.


----------



## UbieWarrior (Apr 15, 2015)

Booking fee is Uber dirty little trick on math noobs.

Take Las Vegas, you give some whinny drunk college brats a ride down the busy strip for min $5 fare which could take 10min in slow traffic. 

Total fare $5
$1.75 deducted booking fee. 
$.81 25% Uber fee (off $3.25)
Net earnings for trip: $2.44. 
So Uber just took over 50% of your fare and has the nerve to tell people there's no need to tip!


----------

